# Transfer money from paypal to credit card?



## shopper (25 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I sold an item on ebay for the first time recently and i received payment through paypal but don't know how to get the money. When I buy on ebay and pay by paypal, the money automatically comes out of my credit card. How do I get the money received on a sale to go onto my credit card like when I buy something. I've looked at the paypal website and I can't find it but its probably very obvious but I can't find it.


----------



## joeysully (25 Nov 2009)

If you buy something on paypal and you have funds in your paypal account then the payment for the item you are purchasing will come out of your paypal balance. It will only come from your credit card if you dont have any funds in you paypal account then it will come from your CC. If you dont have enough funds in your paypal acoount then it will take as much as it can from your paypal account and the remainder from your CC. 

If you want to get the money onto your CC then I believe you will have to transfer it to your bank account and then from there to your CC. But there is a charge for transferring money from Paypal and the is a minimum amount.

Dont let too much money build up in your paypal account - dealing with dodgy traders through paypal can get your account frozen and it can take a long time to sort it out.


----------



## shopper (25 Nov 2009)

Thanks for you very fast reply, maybe thats what happened. I'll check my paypal account again. I just assumed it would go onto the credit card like it comes off for purchases. Thanks again.


----------



## d2x2 (25 Nov 2009)

I don't remember there being a charge to transfer money from PayPal to your bank account. Sellers buy a percentage of what they charge to PayPal, that's all.


----------



## Cooper7 (26 Nov 2009)

If you are transferring more than €100 from Paypal to your bank account there is no charge.


----------

